# BUG Report: OTA channels showing up in Guide but not in Setup



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

This one is going to be tough for DISH to reproduce.

In my area, Maryland, I have 4 channels of Warner Brothers(WB) that are really the same channel but are showing up as 50-1,50-2,75-1,75-2

All four of these show up in all the Guides (All Chan,All Sub,Personalized ones) BUT 75 does NOT show up in the channel list in the Setup screen so I can not delete 75.

If I delete 50 which IS listed then I lose 75. Catch 22.

That is the bug.




Here is the explanation that someone on avsforum gave me as to why having both a 50 and a 75 is correct. Thought this may be useful info for the DISH folks to get to the bottom of the actual bug.

"Those numbers, are accurate. That's what WBDC is sending in their PSIP. The first two are for the local channel, and the other two are the "national WB channel number".

WBDC also sends exactly one picture stream and two audio streams. All the channels reference the same picture stream, while channels 51-1 and 51-3 (50-1 and 75-1 virtual) use the English audio as primary and channels 51-2 and 51-4 (50-2 and 75-2) use the Spanish audio as primary.

This is perfectly legal ATSC, but it's no wonder that at least one STB doesn't get it 100% right...although my RCA F38310 does fine."


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Probably because the UHF channel numbers were reduced from 83 to 69. Dish probably did not consider the problem of stations mapping their channels above 69 just like they did not plan on channel 1.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

OK, then can we request that the PSIP mapping of digital OTA channels be allowed to vary from 1-1 all the way up to 83-1? It seems like they should be supporting this, since several stations actually do this (in Chicago, WCIU is 1-1, and WGN is mapped to 9-1, 9-2, 75-1 and 75-2).

If the 921 can't support this, but other digital OTA tuners on the market can, then this is a bug in the 921.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, I've got this same problem here in Dallas. The WB affiliate is set up on it's normal channel number and also on channel 75. Apparently this is common for WB.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This continues to be a major issue for me, and I assume everyone else in certain key geographic areas (e.g. Chicago). I hope this is one of the issues, along with general duplicate channel and PSIP handling issues, that get fixed by the next round of OTA bug fixes.


----------

